# superuser mode kde4 system settings

## Erdie

Ich mache gerade meine ersten kde4 Gehversuche. Wenn ich system settings aufrufe, dann wird kein root password abgefragt. Die meisten Einstellungen erfordern das ja auch nicht.

Jetzt hätte ich erwartet, daß beim Aufruf von z. B. "Login manger" eine Passwortabfrage kommt, ist aber nicht der Fall. Wenn ich die gesamte "system setting" Application über kdesu aufrufe, funktioniert es zwar, aber dann werden ja alle Desktopeinstellungen von root geändert. Beim Kubuntu meiner Frau wird das root Passwort NUR bei den System - relevanten Einstellungen abgefragt. Wie kann ich dieses Verhalten bei "system settings" erreichen?

-Erdie

----------

## firefly

das Feature ist in KDE4 noch nicht komplett umgesetzt für alle module, welche root rechte brauchen. Ich vermute kubuntu hat da eigene patches eingebaut.

In KDE4 sollen die Systemsettings module, welche root rechte brauchen, policykit verwenden um erweiterte rechte zu erhalten. Im trunk ist, soweit ich weis, bis jetzt nur das modul für die Uhrzeit auf policykit umgestellt worden.

----------

## Erdie

Und der workaround wäre dann, systemsettings als root zu starten falls ich etwas machen möchte wie z. b. kdm konfigurieren? Oder gibt es eine Alternative?

BTW: die Konsole ist auch nicht das pralle, gibt es eine Option eine root shell zu starten? In den parametern von konsole habe ich  nichts gefunden.

----------

## franzf

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> die Konsole ist auch nicht das pralle, gibt es eine Option eine root shell zu starten? In den parametern von konsole habe ich  nichts gefunden.

 

Wieso willst du da einen Parameter? Verwende doch kdesu:

```
kdesu konsole
```

Du wirst nach deinem root-Passwort gefragt, in einem schönen kdialog.

Genauso geht das dann auch (als Workaround, wenn du so willst) mit systemsettings:

```
kdesu systemsettings
```

Wenn es dir nur um den kdm geht, kommst du auch schneller hin:

```
kdesu kcmshell4 kdm
```

Ein

```
kcmshell4 --list
```

 gibt dir auch gleich alle möglichen Module aus. So kannst du dir Buttons in die Starterleiste legen, um direkt per Root ein konfig-Modul zu starten  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Erdie

Hallo Franz,

vielen Dank für die Tipps, es gibt allerdings kleine Einschränkungen:

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wieso willst du da einen Parameter? Verwende doch kdesu:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

konsole mit kdesu zu starten habe ich selbstverständlich schon probiert. Leider öffnet sich ein Dialog mit einer Fehlermeldung (bin nicht zuhause, kann nicht sagen, was da stand) und in der Shell werde ich dann trotzdem nach dem root Passwort gefragt.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du wirst nach deinem root-Passwort gefragt, in einem schönen kdialog.
> 
> Genauso geht das dann auch (als Workaround, wenn du so willst) mit systemsettings:
> ...

 

An dieser Stelle gibt es das Problem, daß "systemsettings" ein großes Fenster mit vielen Buttons ist, wenn ich das ganze Programm mit kdesu starte, dann werden auch die Optionen, die man normalerwiese als user ändern sollte auch als root geändert, so daß nicht die Einstellungen des users sondern die von root gändert werden. Änderungen an den Fensterdekorationen z. B. sind dann nicht sichtbar.

Bei Kubuntu ist es so, daß das root Passwort nur bei bestimmten Buttons abgefragt wird.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn es dir nur um den kdm geht, kommst du auch schneller hin:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das wäre eine Lösung  :Smile: 

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Franz

 

----------

## franzf

Hi Erdie,

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> konsole mit kdesu zu starten habe ich selbstverständlich schon probiert. Leider öffnet sich ein Dialog mit einer Fehlermeldung (bin nicht zuhause, kann nicht sagen, was da stand) und in der Shell werde ich dann trotzdem nach dem root Passwort gefragt.

 

Kannst du die Meldung mal posten, vllt. kann man dir ja helfen  :Wink: 

Und die PW-Abfrage kommt dann in der Konsole?

Eigentlich sollte sich ja ein kdialog für die root-pw-Abfrage öffnen  :Wink: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

Wie wäre es mitKonsole startensuroot passwort eingebenfertig!?

Sollte doch eigentlich weniger getippe sein als mit kdesu zu arbeiten, oder?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Wie wäre es mitKonsole startensuroot passwort eingebenfertig!?
> 
> Sollte doch eigentlich weniger getippe sein als mit kdesu zu arbeiten, oder?

 

Müsste man bei jedem Tab neu machen.

Eine Konsole als root starten erzeugt jeden Tab als Root-User direkt.

Tobi

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Müsste man bei jedem Tab neu machen.
> 
> Eine Konsole als root starten erzeugt jeden Tab als Root-User direkt.

 *Sicherheitsfanatiker-ick-hör-euch-husten*  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Müsste man bei jedem Tab neu machen.
> 
> Eine Konsole als root starten erzeugt jeden Tab als Root-User direkt. *Sicherheitsfanatiker-ick-hör-euch-husten* 

 

Ich habe nur erklärt, was der Vorteil von "kdesu konsole" ist.

Ich selbst nutze es nicht....

Tobi

----------

## Yamakuzure

Und Sternchen plus Smiley heißt "Spaß" und nicht "Vorwurf".   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Löst das Problem nicht, aber interessiert möglicherweise: so weit mir bekannt, wird es ab KDE 4.4.0 endlich regulär wieder einen Administrations-Modus geben, ohne einen Hack wie in Ubuntu oder SUSE. Bug dazu: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=151669

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Und Sternchen plus Smiley heißt "Spaß" und nicht "Vorwurf".  

 

Hatte es eigentlich weder als "Spaß", noch als "Vorwurf", sondern als "Hinweis" gesehen und wollte meine Position dazu schreiben.

Aber "Spaß" ist wohl die bessere Lesweise  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## Yamakuzure

@Mr.Anderson: Das hört sich doch mal gut an!

@Finswimmer: Yep!  :Very Happy: 

----------

